# Dante, The Warlock Cometh



## Sorcerer (Nov 20, 2004)

Well, I'm in a new Campaign. 
Our asignment is to come up with a written background that shows a lot about our character, and provide hooks for the DM. 
Here is mine. (Kinda went overboard)

Dante Morninglord                    1st level Human Male Warlock
born Mikhail Shdatonmeyer (shadowmaster)

STR 10, D16, C14, I 12, W 8, Ch 16
Feats
Point Blank Shot, Mortal Bane*
Skills Concentration 6, Use Magic Device 7, Spellcraft 3, Knowledge Arcana 3, Lang 2:Elven , Knowledge religion 2, Planes 2
Languages Known: Abyssal, Elven

Saves F2, Ref 3, Will 2
AL:N, AC:16 (13), Hits: 8
Base Attack +0

Eldrich Blast: 1D6 Roll to hit, no save. Standard action, interuptable, yes SR does apply
Invocation: Eldritch Spear 250' range for my blast-with no range penalties

Equipment: 120 gold to start
Studded Leather (AC3) 20 lbs
Morning Star 1D8, X2, Bludgeoning/Peircing,  6 lbs

BackPack 2lbs
Sleeping blankets 3 lbs
Waterskin 4 lbs
2 days trail rats 2 lbs
Signet ring -
Flint and steel -
Identity papers w/portrait
Traveling papers
Laskin Horn +1 to hit with ranged touch attacks.
Pages 91 and 92 of Ebberon Book

7 gold, 5 silver left

37 pounds total Medium load, move 20'

*Mortalbane feat from the Book of Vile Darkness. This is the terrible secret Dante learned.
5 times a day, Dante's Eldritch blast does 2D6 more damage. 
Its a General feat with no prereqs


----------



## Sorcerer (Nov 20, 2004)

*A NECCESSARY HISTORY*

The war had stretched on for 30 years. Karrnath had suffered terrible losses, and now Thrane and Cyre were hammering at the gates. Gaol Morninglord was concerned, A minor noble in the service of Kaius I, Gaol stood to loose everything. Now Gaol was a man of ambitions, greater than his holdings would allow. This was...unfortunate. Gaol made plans to betray the king, but something happened.

Undead armies arose and defeated the enemies of Kaius. The king announced he had made an alliance with the Blood of Vol, a mysterious cult. Temples began to appear in the major cities. This was an oportunity Gaol could not pass up. The entire Morninglord household joined the cult. Gaol changed his name to Shdatonmeyer ("Master of Shadows" in the old toungue), and reworked his device to a black bat on a red field.

The Blood of Vol also saw an opportunity in Gaol. His naked ambition and lust for power would be usefull. Lord Gaol partook in foul pacts, and bargains of power. In so doing, he tainted the bloodline of his family forever. Evil would be a mark of the "House of Shadow" as the Shdatonmeyer manor became known. 

Years passed. Gaol increased his lands and holding. He was powerful now, just as Vol promised. The House of Shadow produced many Necromancers, Hexblades, and Warlocks. Gaol himself was a warlock. In a time of war the evil of Gaol went unnoticed .

Then the king disapeared. For the next 80 years Gaol ruled his lands, ever growing in power, and yet never aging.

With Kaius the 3rd, The Blood of Vol was purged from Karrnath. Gaol fought against the king and was destroyed. His lands were taken, his fortress destroyed, and Gaol the powerfull was staked through the heart. His surviving family surrended, and swore fealty to Kaius III. Once again, they were minor nobles, with little land. But the legacy of Gaol and the House of Shadow did not fade...

*THE SON OF SHADOW*

Mikhail Shdatonmeyer, was the third son of Caleb, the Lord of Shadow. Both his brothers were Hexblades. His sister was a necromancer in the service of Kaius III. When the eldrich energies danced about Mikhail's fingers, the family was overjoyed. Mikhail was taken to the secret family shrine, and introduced to the cult of Vol, still worshiped and protected By the House of Shadow.

Mikhail grew up steeped in evil. He learned dark things only whispered in the world of light. Blasphemies and dark secrets were taught to Mikhail. He witnessed human sacrifice. All this was presented as normal to him. Mikhail was falling into evil.

On his 15th birthday, a senior cleric came to visit the House of Shadow. There was a great celebration. The Vol priest took a liking to young Mikhail. He taught the boy a terrible secret of murder: Mortalbane. Mikhail was addicted to power, and eagerly performed the blood ritual. He was then told to go out into the world, and not return until he had the blood of an innocent upon his hands.

The boy set out. He took nothing with him, Murder would give him everything he needed. Mikhail marched over open country, he planned to kill on the lands of a hated rival. 

Screams broke out in the trees ahead. Children's screams. Mikhail surged forward. An ogre threatened a pair of children, it had already killed their dog. He felt raw energies surge and swirl in his arms. Without thinking, Mikhail shot the beast with a blast of eldritch power. The ogre turned, laughed and swung it's maul.

The maul smashed into the ground, barely missing Mikhail, throwing him off his feet. Again, he launched a bolt of eldritch energy at the ogre, and again it was laughed off. Mikhail was spending more time desparatley dodging the maul than attacking. He realized he was going to die.

Mikhail uttered the dark words of murder. He blasted the beast, this time it staggered. It appeared shocked. Another deadly blast, and the ogre dropped it's maul. It started to retreat. Mikhail sneered in triumph, he didn't even say the words this time, but the murderous power burst forth. The ogre fell. 

Ignoring the children, Mikhail turned the body over. It's face was frozen in a look of horror. Surprised, he laughed, cut the purse free, and tossed it to the children. The purse fell at their feet. They stared at him, and ran away. 

Cursing their ingratitude, Mikhail stomped over to the purse. "Ignorant peasants,' he thought. "I saved their miserable lives!"
He stopped. The children were...innocents. Was he supposed to kill...THEM?

But he didn't want to kill. Not children. 

Here alone in the forest, where no one could see, 15 year old Mikhail wept. He didn't know what to do.


----------



## Sorcerer (Nov 20, 2004)

*LIES AND BETRAYAL*

He returned to the manor house with blood on his hands. The priest had left, much to Mikhail's relief. His father, Lord Caleb declared a feast: Mikhail had come of age. The boy did not enjoy his celebration, he seemed sullen, withdrawn. Caleb was not concerned, his son had crossed a threshold today, Mikhail deserved some peace.

A threshold had been crossed. Mikhail had lied to them all. The blood on his hand was the ogre's. He looked at his family through new eyes. For the first time he saw the shallow, selfish nature of evil. How was he different from the ogre? The children saw no difference between himself and a monster.

In the months that followed, Mikhail lived a lie. Paying lip service to Vol, he tried to skip ceremonies when he could. He made excuses and wandered for days at a time. He even grew so bold as to make secret contacts with priests of the Sovereign Host. A whole new way of life was out there. Most people did not kill, or plot against enemies. Most people lived and loved in peace. There was a tranquility of life here that he longed to participate in. Mikhail was not yet 16, but he knew he would have to leave. He would be killed if his family knew what he was doing.

It was midsummer when the priest of Vol returned. There was no celebration, no feast this time. Caleb's face looked grim as the two men shook hands. Mikhail wondered, had he been found out? His brothers were called to a secret meeting, but not Mikhail. Sneaking up to the main hall, he slipped past the guards, and listened through an alcove. A plot was underway. An assassination...a small armed force was to be gathered secretly on the grounds. But who was the target? The meeting broke up before he could find out.

Over the next few days, dangerous men started to arrive at the manor one or two at a time. One night, two women arrived. Both were beautiful, and sensuous. Tania was older, 30ish, her eyes lit with a mischevious glint. Tania always seemed about to laugh. 
Katrina was Mikhail's age. She was petite, blonde, almost shy. Mikhail found it hard not to stare.
Tania and Katrina attended dinner, but did not eat. Caleb gave Mikhail a gift. It was the holy symbol of Vol, Queen of the Dead. It was heavy and oppressive. 

Caleb clapped his son on the shoulder, "My son. We have been choosen. In a few days, you and I will undergo the Sacrement of Blood. I'm so proud of you." Mikhail concealed his emotions. He was frightened. He had no idea what the Sacrement of Blood was, but he was not going to find out. 

"You have no idea what a priveledge it is." Tania purred. "To fly, to run with wolves... Yes, it hurts a bit at first, but the pain is trivial compared to power you gain! Just think. For a few days, you sleep. When you awake, Kaius will be dead, Vol will be supreme, and you, Mikhail will be young forever!"

Mikhail tried not to start. Kaius was the target?

Katrina smiled. Her blue eyes blinked. "I expected a tedius job. But I think we both will enjoy this, Mikhail." She pressed against him, warm and inviting. "Tomorow night, the eve of the New Moon." She whispered in his ear. 

Mikhail excused himself, and left. Caleb laughed. "Tonight, my son is shy!" Mikhail's brothers lost no time in introducing themselves to the ladies. It would be a merry night in the House of Shadow.

Mikhail was in a panic. The night was young, and he dared not leave while it was still dark. Or rather, he thought, would this be the perfect time? Everyone seemed to be occupied, music could still be heard from the great hall... He filled a small pack and snuck towards the stables.


The horses were agitated. Something smelled wrong. Mikhail had smelled this before. Blood. 
He looked into the last stall. There was the stable boy, his throat was torn out. Blood pooled on the floor, it coated the walls, soaked into the straw. Tania was on her hands and knees lapping up the blood like a cat. She looked up, and smiled. 

"Don't be shocked, Mikhail." She stood up, her dress was ruined, the blood made it cling to her body.
"I grew up in the church of Vol." he sneered. "There is little that would shock me, anymore."
"What are you doing here?"
"I need air, I need to ride." 
"I need to inform your father. You're very important to us, Mikhail. Katrina would be so disapointed if something happened to you... in the night."
"Aren't you busy?" Mikhail felt energy build up in his arm.
"Mikhail. Events are underway that are more important, than just a joyride. And do you need a backpack to get air?" Tania stepped close. "Whats in the pack, Mikhail?"
"Let me show you." He pulled out a silver symbol on a chain, and presented it forcefully to her. Tania recoiled with a shriek to the wall. "Its a symbol of the Sovereign Host. I worship the Host, NOT Vol!" He loosed the energy so long built up inside him. 

She cursed, she threatened, she wailed. But Mikhail fired blast after blast. She climbed up the wall to the cieling, But he didn't stop . 
Tania dropped to the wooden floor, and snarled like a wolf. "You can't kill me Mikhail, but I can make you suffer for..."
She dispersed into a bloody mist. 

He stood there. The music still played. She would take hours to reform. Mikhail took his fathers warhorse. Tossing a lantern into the straw, he rode out into the night.


----------



## Sorcerer (Nov 20, 2004)

*THE BEGINNING.*

Mikhail spent a week under house arrest. His 16th birthday passed unmarked durring this time. At least they brought him good food and books. 
Mikhail rode his father's horse to death. He made it to the castle, and spoke to the guards. His story circulated through the levels while he waited outside for hours. He was summoned that very night before the king. Mikhail never thought he would really get to meet King Kaius the third.

The last he had heard, the king ordered his knights assembled. And then the king ordered him into house arrest. He said not to worry, but with Vol, treachery was his greatest enemy. He wanted Mikhail where he could find him. 

Mikhail ate meals from the kings own table. And minsters did bring him news.
An army was found at the House of Shadow, and defeated. His father was killed in the action. (Mikhail did not weep)
His brothers surrendered and claimed to be ignorant of the plot, swearing fealty anew, the King passed Shdatonmeyer lands into his oldest brother's hand, now Lord Godfrey of Shadow. 

The women Mikhail mentioned were never found, but servants confirmed his story. 
His brother, Lord Godfrey disowned Mikhail as his first official act.

The King summoned Mikhail before him on the 8th night. Kaius apologised for any discomfort and advised Mikhail he was free.
"You have done me a great service, Mikhail. And I have been a poor host. It is time I did something for you.
Your bravery has cost you your name. I will now return to you your true name. Arise Lord Dante Morningstar. I name you after your great grandfather, he was a good and loyal man."

The king then gave Mikhail a ring. "This is the signet ring of your family before they turned to Shadow. Wear it well, Dante."
Mkhail was never prouder than the moment he put on his ring. "Thank you" He stammered.

The king clapped his shoulder. "I can protect you here in my capitol. But I'm afraid it will be death if you ever return to your family lands. I wonder, Dante Morninglord, would you be willing to serve me in another fashion?"
"Yes, my king!" Mikhail was overjoyed at this.
"I want you to travel to my embassy in Sharn. Work there for a few months, get to know the city."
Mikhail smiled.
"But then I want you to leave the embassy. Hook up with...'Adventurers.' Go with them, learn to use you inborn talents. With such usefull friends you will fine tune your abilities, and learn to wield them in unexpected ways."

The smile disapeared. This was...different. 

"Whenever you travel to a city with my embassy there, I want you to report in. Your ring will be recognized. Tell my councilors, what you have done, _and what you can do. _ The day will come when I contact you again. Serve me well, and I shall find other things to return to you. 
Will you do this for me, Dante?"

Mikhail bowed, "Yes. I am proud to serve. I will be worthy of you, my king."
"I know you will." Kaius clapped his hands. A servant appeared "See that Lord Dante has what he needs."

*ITS NOT THE END*

Godfrey cursed and spat. His brother Hector, and his sister Patrina joined him in the Family crypt. They had just laid Lord Caleb to rest, he never underwent the Sacrament of Blood.

"What have you learned, Patrina?" Godfrey challenged.
"He is still here, but hidden." Patrina smiled, and pressed a stone carving. A section of the wall slid aside with an ancient grinding protest. A dark passage stretched forth. She tapped her staff, and its tip burst into flame. She led the way. 

A massive stone sarcophagus lay at the end of the passage. Obscene runes were carved in its surface.
"Dear Hector. The lid please." 
Hector pushed the massive lid, muscles bulging beneath his robes. It fell on the other side, breaking in two. 
A body lay inside, the bones covered with leathery skin. A stake still stood where it's heart would be. 
Patrina nodded, and Hector pulled the stake free.

"And now brothers, we watch."
Hector leaned forward. For long moments, all was still. When it happened, it was too fast to stop. The body launched itself at Hector, it's teeth ripping at his neck. Hector flailed, but even his strength was not enough. Godfrey shrank against the stone wall. Patrina smiled, and held her place.

In moments the lifeless body of Hector was tossed aside.
"He's dead!" Godfrey gasped.
"Only for a little while." Patrina soothed.

Standing in the sarcophagus was a tall man, with black hair just beginning to grey. He had a feral look in his eye. 
Patrina broke the silence. "Lord Gaol, we are your kin. Welcome back to the House of Shadow."


----------



## Sorcerer (Nov 20, 2004)

OK, so thats my write-up. 

Dante is a kid. At 16, he will be the youngest character I ever played. 
He thinks his struggle with evil is over. He may be CN, but he thinks he's just like an LG paladin. Wrong

His quirk will be revealed whenever my inventive (and magnificent) DM reveals a Ravenloftian scene of bloody Horror: Dante will show one of two reactions"
1) "Been there, done that." (just not in those words)
or 
2) "Now thats...creative. I never thought to display the flayed skin of my victims in decorative patterns from the ceiling before. We must be dealing with an artist here."

Dante is a landless noble. No money, no job, but with a mission. 
He's a kid with a thing to prove. He's in the world for the first time, and he's completely unsupervised! 

I think this is a go. 

Now at 2nd level, I'm seriously thinking of taking a level in fighter, with the bonus feat as Precise Shot.


----------



## Sorcerer (Nov 20, 2004)

A slight detour. 
Due to circumstances beyond our control, the campaign was delayed a month and a half and a new DM was installed.

Dante is still approved, but we are starting a 4th level--but with only first level cash to equip ourselves. 

New stats will be posted, as well as first impressions of my fellow adventurers (which may or may not be accurate).


----------



## Sorcerer (Jan 16, 2005)

New starting stats. the equipment is the same, except he uses a club instead of a morning star, and he wears a Holy symbol of the sovereign host.
Dante Morninglord                    3rd level Human Male Warlock/1 Fighter

STR 10, D16, C14, I 12, W 8, Ch 17
Feats
Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Create Wondrous Item, Mortal Bane*
Skills Concentration 7, Use Magic Device 10, Spellcraft 3, Knowledge Arcana 3, Lang 2:Elven , Knowledge religion 2, Planes 2
Spot 4, Bluff 7
Languages Known: Abyssal, Elven

Saves F5, Ref 4, Will 4
AL:CG, AC:16 (13), Hits: 36
Base Attack +3

Eldrich Blast: 2D6 Roll to hit, no save. Standard action, interuptable, yes SR does apply
+6 to hit, +7 within 30 feet (+1 damage), +1 L Horn
Invocation: Eldritch Spear 250' range for my blast-with no range penalties
See the Unseen: Darkvision and See Invisibility for 24 hours.


----------



## Sabriel (Jan 27, 2005)

Couldn't let an excellent character history writeup go uncomplimented - kudos!


----------



## Sorcerer (Feb 14, 2005)

*****From The Jornal of Dante MorningLord. ***************
I have served my Lord, King Gaius III at his embassy for 6 months. I've managed to go on a few adventures, and I have learned the city of Sharn well. Today, I was released from service and sent on the next phase of my mission. 

I met some old friends at the Broken Mug in Cliffside. *Dusk, an elven rogue incapable of taking anything seriously.* And *Ildee a young dwarven Lady with an axe to grind and a chip on her shoulder.* How those two struck a friendship, I'll never know. But I feel much better with two such solid friends at my back.

We hooked up with 3 others also looking for employment. *Garron, a cleric of the Devourer: A nice enough fellow,* certainly nicer than the clerics of the Bitch, er Lich Queen I grew up with. He has a pragmatic flair about him, and thats appealing. But Dusk seems a bit intimidated.

Then there is, *Sojinn, a Warforged Warmage.* He is tall, gleams with shining Mithral  plating, and he tends to speak in monotone. He never sleeps, but prefers to sit and meditate on life. He is searching for something, but he doesn't know what. 

Most enigmatic of all is *Shee, our elven Scout.* Shee spells her name "Sidhe," but it takes an elf to figure out a way to pronounce that like 'she.' Shee is quick to laugh, but never wastes a word. Garron and Sojinn trust her, and thats good enough for me. 

************* We Get a Job, and I Get a Reputation ****************
*
We were in the Broken Mug when a mysterious robed figure came in and posted a message. It was a job! The stranger watched as Dusk snatched the parchment from the wall. Approaching us, he offered a small sack of coins, if we promised to apply in person the following afternoon. After discovering the coins were platinum, we agreed.

Excited with our first job, we were debating a name for our little company when another mysterious robed figure entered. The robes could not hide her stagering figure, and a lock of blonde hair slipped from her hood. She gazed at the empty posting board, and whirled upon our table. Seeing the parchment, she hissed and stalked out. This job is certainly more interesting than I thought!

We went to bed early that night, Sonjinn sitting in a corner of the tavern as usual. I couldn't sleep. So I took a walk. Cliffside is an adventurer's quarter, And its hard to find a more concentrated collection of armed and dangerous people in Sharn. I feel no fear in this district. Most inns are all open all night, and the rain had stopped. 

I ended up in a narrow alleyway behind our inn, hoping for target practice on a few rats. With a simple invocation, The night became as bright as day for my eyes. I stepped into the alley with a hunters stealth. I crouched low to the mud. (Yes, even in Sharn, hundreds of feet into the air, the alleys have mud.) I stopped. Startled I stood up. There was a track, of a large cat before me. The paw must have been as large as my head! And the claws as long as my fingers....The rain only stopped a few moments ago, this was fresh!

Looking behind me, I saw it. A tiger! (In Sharn?! ) Eldritch energies played about my fingers (they always do when I am nervous). But I made no hostile move. The tiger just stood there in the midst of the alley-it was huge! I backed up to the corner of the building, it didn't follow. Ducking out of sight, I sprinted to the street. Glancing over my shoulder, I saw the tiger's head peeking around the corner. 

Bursting into the tavern's common room, I ran to Sojinn. 
"A tiger!" I shouted at the Warforged. "Theres a tiger in the alley!" A few patrons stopped and stared.
Sojinn stood up a full 6 feet, 8 inches."Are you sure?" His voice was a metalic rasp. "Its quite dark out there." 
"Yes! I can see in the dark if I want to!" 
"Mmmmm. Best get the others." 

We gathered at the alley, and saw nothing. Even the footprint was gone. Ildee was still in her nightdress, hefting her axe. All she could do was growl. 
"Perhaps you were just seeing things in the dark?" Commented Shee. "Humans do that."  
"I wasn't seeing things! I SAW a tiger!"
"Think about it, Dante." Garron said. "How could a tiger get unobserved into the midst of Sharn, and climb halfway up the city unobserved?"
"It could have escaped...from a circus or a zoo. Maybe its a mascott gotten loose...but there is a large meat eating tiger in the city!"

Dusk was deeper into the alley. "Look everyone! I found Dante's tiger!" he held up a striped kitten. 
I slapped my head. 
"Well, Mmmm. It WAS dark, Dante." Sojinn offered. 
It began to rain again. 
Ildee just stood in front of me and growled. 

They all marched back into the inn. A couple of gnomes whistled at Ildee, but her stare silenced that. She stormed back to her room. Dusk ordered a round of drinks on me. I paid without thought. I hate being the kid.
Garron clapped me on the shoulder. "Don't feel so bad, it wasn't a total waste of time." He hefted his ale. 
"Tigers." Shee sniffed.
"Say hello to our team mascot, Tiger!" Dusk was beaming." And Sojinn can have a new familiar!"
"Mmmm. No."

I changed my room with the barkeep (it's window opened onto the alley. The barkeep looked at me like I was a coward). 
Locking my (new) door, I noticed my window was wide open. Looking out, I saw nothing but the street. All was quiet.
This is the third floor, no tigers could jump in here. Maybe I did see things. I left the window open a crack, and went to sleep.

I remember waking up cold. The covers were gone. The window was wide open. I started, fully awake now.
At the foot of my bed was the tiger! I didn't move. 
With a low growl the tiger stood on its hind legs...and changed.

It became...a beautiful woman. Long, wild -blonde- hair glistened in the moonlight. And she was gloriously...unclad! Wow. 
If this is a were-tiger...Bite me! I thought. 

With inhuman grace, she lept upon my bed. I looked scared on the outsde, but on the inside I was going, "YES!"

"I need to speak with you." She purred.
"Hi. I'm Dante."
She rolled her eyes, and then gripped my shoulders. She brought her face close to mine. "I know, Dante Morninglord. You worked in the Karnath embassy. I also serve Kaius III"
My mind raced, working for the king is GREAT! 
"Look, I don't want you to take this job."
"Oh. Why not?"
"It would...complicate things."

What was this job? The parchment was vague, and now these cryptic 'complications.' The only thing I knew for sure was: lycanthropy is not so bad. 

"I have orders too."
"Yes, I know what they are."
"I need to think about this."
She got up and moved to the window, "Don't take too long."
"Will I see you again?"
She half turned, "That depends on the choices you make, Dante." With that, she shifted into tiger form, and leapt out the window.  

I need a drink. 

******** Next ****** The Test *****************


----------



## Sorcerer (Feb 21, 2005)

******************** The Test ***************************************************
(out of story note. I took my DM aside and told him that my character WOULD avoid the adventure if he felt the were-tiger was really from Karnathian security. I also said I would check out her story, he said OK and it played out like this.)

The next morning, I lept out of bed. I had work to do before the others could apply in person that afternoon. 
The company was well aware I was a former employee at the embasy. But they had no idea I would be making reports on my (our) exploits whenever I could. And I had to discover one thing. If my tiger lady was really working for the king!

Grabbing only a biscutt and some mint tea, I promised Sojinn, I would return before noon. I grabbed the first skyboat I could and ferried straight to the embassy. I chaffed at the delay for each level of security, But finally I stood before my contact, Councellor Silas  Sawas. The councellor officailly oversees the embassy guard, but he really reports to...security.

"Shut up, Dante." Sawas cut me off before I could begin. "They're waiting for you in my office. I don't know what you did, but it stirred up a hornets nest. Just go in!" He pointed to the office and left.

I closed the office door behind me. Two men in black laquered armor faced me, and a cloaked and hooded woman. I must have let out a slight gasp, I recognized the cloak..it was the hissing woman at the tavern. 

One of the men held out his hand, I shook it. 
"I'm Captain Campion. this is Lt. Pravost, and I believe you've already met Comander Kira." She pulled back her hood, blonde hair spilled out. There she was... my tigress! 
"I-yes, I recognize the cloak." I blushed. Her name was Kira! In the excitement of the night, I'd forgotten to ask her name. Kira!

"Dante. The situation is very fluid, and its changed." Campion looked grim.
"You're very young, we didn't want to throw you to the wolves too soon. Consider this an oportunity." Pravost smiled awkwardly.
"We are not forbidding you from taking this job, But we're not officially encouraging you either." Kira reported. The sunlight really makes her hair glow just...right.  

"I needed to verify that I wouldn't be..."

"You're free to take the job if you wish."
"Its an oportunity." 
"Its your decision, Dante. Make the right choice" Kira promised. She has green eyes. Hadn't noticed Kira's eyes before.

Captain Campion pushed me out the door. "Thats settled. We've held your skyboat for you. Time to rendevous with your friends." 
I turned to wave goodbye, and Kira seemed to be laughing into her hands

The company was waiting for me, impatiently. 
"See anymore tigers?" Dusk held up his kitten. "Grrrrr!"
"He was off reporting ferocious, escaped tigers to the guard."
"Humans..."
"Mmmm. <Tic> Time to go.   

Our skyboat let us off at a bridgeside dock of an ancient, ivy clad, tower. A few levels up, we came to a landing with an iron gate. 
"Is this it?" Dusk wondered.
"Yes. We need to hand over this note for admitance, but I don't see a guard..." Garron muttered, casting about for a clue. "Ahh. The guard." Garron strode to a beggar and gave him the note. "Your cloak is too new..."

The beggar grunted and pulled a cord to a bell. The gate opened. Up we went to the top of the tower. Dusk advised  he was going to hurl after only 10 stories. Shee just smaked him on the head. Ildee was the only one of us not breathing hard when we reached the top. A butler ushered us in, sat us in soft leather chairs, and served us refreshments. 

The uppermost floor is an elaborate greenhouse built on two levels. we were in the lower level work room. The upper level, accessed by yet more stairs, was a private forest. I could see tall trees, vines, and flowers, flowers, flowers!

"Thank you for coming on such short notice." An older man spoke. He had been potting flowers, and I mistook him for the help. "My name is Vee-orr Malick. If you do what I ask of you, you will be rich! But, and here is the catch, the job is...intricate. It reguires more than just a quick sword hand. Because of this, I do have a test for you. think of it as an audition."

"My garden has an unwanted pest." Vee-orr indicated the upper level behind him. "An ape has gotten loose, and I want him recaptured..alive. Unconscious, bleeding is acceptable...but alive is the requirement. Capture the ape, and you have the job.
Oh, one last thing. Its carnivorous, so be careful." With that he sat in an easy chair and folded his hands.

Garron stood. "Sojinn, Dante, I want the two of you in the back. You're both a bit...lethal. The rest of you with me."
Ildee grinned, "A bleedin monkey. We aim to please."
I grabbed some rope looped on the wall, and followed the others upstairs.


----------

